# UCLA - MFA Screenwriting



## Cine (Aug 9, 2007)

I heard that UCLA has the best Screenwriting program, and I am really very interested in applying to it. But do I need to pass interviews and wait the whole year to get finally into their film school like what is required for undergraduate applicants?


----------



## Cine (Aug 10, 2007)

Anybody?


----------



## Cine (Aug 16, 2007)

Do they require GRE scores?


----------



## Winterreverie (Aug 16, 2007)

GRE's are typically only for grad programs. With that said the majority of film grad programs waive the GRE provided your GPA was high enough.


----------



## Jayimess (Aug 17, 2007)

UCLA, no GRE.

It's a two year program, so no waiting to start.

And you will be interviewed if you are a finalist.


----------



## Cine (Aug 17, 2007)

Thank you for info. I was so disappointed nobody answered me, but now I am ok 

Another two questions:

How much does one year (including tuition and  housing) cost?

And, will I need to take again ACT/SAT tests?


----------



## Jayimess (Aug 17, 2007)

Cine, I go to USC, so I can't help you, but most of this info can be found on www.ucla.edu.
For a master's application, you do not need to retake the ACT or SAT.

As for nobody replying, most of us are moving long distances to school right now, and/or don't have the net in our new homes.

At least that's been my problem.


----------



## Cine (Aug 17, 2007)

> Originally posted by Jayimess:
> Cine, I go to USC, so I can't help you, but most of this info can be found on www.ucla.edu.
> For a master's application, you do not need to retake the ACT or SAT.
> 
> ...



Thank you. I checked out their website, but I couldn't find any information about their tuition and housing costs. I decided to send them e-mail with questions.

I am very happy for you, USC is one of the best film schools in the world. Was it very hard to get in it?


----------

